# Thompson"s Bait camp



## BigFatLab (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone ever launched at Thompson's bait camp in Baytown?

Client want me to meet him there with my boat. Wasn't sure about the ramp and the area.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Well
If you posted this in the general fishing forum you might get some help
This is Fishing reports


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I've launched out of there several times on various boats and it's a safe area and the ramp is fine. The ownership is great too.


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

Launched kayaks there and seemed fine. Plenty of guys using it. $5 cash launch fee.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2hotrodz (Jun 19, 2016)

Launch there all the time, its fine.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Great ramp...Just don't fish the area very much


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

NoticesThis forum is for posting* fishing & game reports* only. All other posts will be deleted. 
:headknock Where's our moderator?


----------



## Coro805 (Feb 17, 2017)

That's my primary launch spot. Mrs. Thompson is a great lady.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's a good launch. be careful getting in and out of the area with the boat though, lots of shallow shell both north and south if you don't pic the right path (especially on low tide days).


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's the million dollar question...are the fish there?
I haven't launched my kayak there but will now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Bubba's Kenner is the resident expert on Thompsons. Good ramp. Gets slimy with algee. Trinity Bay is just south. Most folks head that way. Trinity can get VERY rough. So pick your days accordingly.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

bonkers said:


> Here's the million dollar question...are the fish there?
> I haven't launched my kayak there but will now. Thanks for the info!


Grew up fishing Trinity / Galveston Bay area for 30+ years, yes there are fish there, I've caught a few over the years 

My dad's uncle used to own a bait camp on the bay years ago, and also familiar with Thompson's

PM if you have any questions, spots to fish, etc..












































Relentless


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I launch from Thompson's all the time. Be careful on low tide even when loading and unloading the boat. Like always, be careful and pay attention to small things in new areas. Do not run your boat until you are comfortable with the area. I tell everyone 2ft of water looks like 20ft of water when you are going 40 mph.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Great ramp...Just don't fish the area very much


LOL! You use to :slimer:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

flynut said:


> NoticesThis forum is for posting* fishing & game reports* only. All other posts will be deleted.
> :headknock Where's our moderator?


Seriously? Got a burr under your saddle?


----------

